#ubuntu-pe 2009-04-20
<Frndo> Hola a todos, tengo una pregunta, miren me compre una laptop Toshiba L305 -SP6912 y me vino con vista incluido, la formatee y le instale ubuntu
<Frndo> y conecto a internet y todo
<Frndo> entonces xq cuando fui a casa de mi enamorada con la laptop le conecte el cable y no reconocio el internet?
<Frndo> acaso tenemos diferentes señales de internet
<Frndo> ambos x modem
<Frndo> de telefonica
<brillantejcoh> Frndo,
<brillantejcoh> LAS
<Frndo> Hola brillantejcoh
<brillantejcoh> de donde te conectas
<Frndo> del modem
<Frndo> con clabe
<Frndo> cable
<Frndo> tipo telefono pero en modem
<brillantejcoh> en la casa de tu enamorada?
<Frndo> igual
<Frndo> x eso me parece extraño
<brillantejcoh> te conectas via modem tons
<Frndo> pero si hay señal ah!
<brillantejcoh> te conectas via modem tons
<brillantejcoh> ?
<Frndo> claro en ambos lugares es la misma forma via modem pero en mi casa si funciona y en su casa no
<Frndo> lo mismo con vista
<Frndo> xq es dual vista con ubuntu
<brillantejcoh> pues es por q el modem de tu casa es una conexion distinta a la de tu enamorada
<Frndo> el modem que tengo tiene 4 salidas, lo veo mas moderno, el de ella tiene una sola salida
<brillantejcoh> modem????
<Frndo> puede ser eso?
<Frndo> claro
<brillantejcoh> ya no te entendi, dime como es
<Frndo> osea le conecto el cable que viene de la pared al modem y luego del modem jalo un cable a mi pc, otro a mi laptop y funciona bien
<Frndo> y tiene 2 salidas
<Frndo> mas
<brillantejcoh> Frndo, es asi ?
<brillantejcoh> http://pan.fotovista.com/dev/0/9/00002190/l_00002190.jpg
<Frndo> a ver un toq
<Frndo> no
<Frndo> es mas bien asi
<Frndo> http://whatwebwhat.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/speedtouch_outside.jpg
<Frndo> ese es mi modem
<Frndo> el de ella es algo asi http://www.ozire.com/comunitel/images/fondos/router_speedtouch530.jpg
<Frndo> mas pequeño
<brillantejcoh> ok
<Frndo> y mas antiguo tambien, creo
<brillantejcoh> te conectas via cable ho wireless
<Frndo> cable
<brillantejcoh> su pongo q es la configuracion de tu red, configuras algo en tu casa?
<brillantejcoh> es via dhcp?
<Frndo> como si configuro algo?
<Frndo> ah no se que es dhcp
<brillantejcoh> osea solo conectas tu cable y YA tienes salida
<Frndo> simplemente se conectan y se usan
<Frndo> claro
<brillantejcoh> ok
<Frndo> en mi casa si
<freddierith> aloja ubunteros
<brillantejcoh> pues en la jato de tu enamorada, se guramente se debe requerir de configuracion especifica de red
<brillantejcoh> las freddierith
<freddierith> de k parlan
<brillantejcoh> Frndo, debes ver como se configura los parametros de red
<brillantejcoh> para que vayas preparado y puedas conectarte en casa ajena :)
<Frndo> ya veo, xq hace tiempo le formatee su pc a xubuntu y xp y nada tampoco y luego fue otro brother un tecnico y no se q cosa configuro y ya staba
<Frndo> debe ser eso
<brillantejcoh> :)
<brillantejcoh> san google configuracion de parametros de red y YA
<Frndo> ahora ya se x donde buscar, claro debe ser eso
<Frndo> si claro xD gracias
<brillantejcoh> pos naaa Frndo y q tal el linux
<Frndo> habia pensado llevar la lap al flisol xD
<Frndo> bravazo
<Frndo> en mi caso me va bien
<brillantejcoh> :) extrañas los virus
<brillantejcoh> :P
<Frndo> uso xubuntu, en la pc de escritorio dual con xp que casi ni uso,
<Frndo> naaa
<Frndo> no extraño nada
<Frndo> x ahora
<brillantejcoh> jaja
<Frndo> aunq aun quiero saber como configurar webcams y WIFI
<Frndo> con eso ya nunca mas con guindous
<brillantejcoh> pues el secreto es siempre datearse y google es muy bueno
<Frndo> x otro lado no se si sabran esto
<brillantejcoh> para web cam siempre va bien camorama
<brillantejcoh> y pal wifi pues va depender de lo que tenga tu lap
<brillantejcoh> pero eso como tedigo es cosa de san google
<Frndo> pero anteayer la pc de mi prima pentium4 ram de 250 y DD de 40gb placa PCCHIP se fue a la shit y fui en su auxilio, cuando intente instalarle xubuntu se colgaba en 15% de la instalacion, con winXP se quedaba en F8 para aceptar y se colgaba
<Frndo> le saque el disco duro lo meti en mi cpu que es placa intel con casi las mismas caracteristicas
<Frndo> e instale todo
<Frndo> listo!
<brillantejcoh> :O
<Frndo> le devolvi su disco duro y winxP nunca arranco
<Frndo> xubuntu si!
<Frndo> eso no me sorprende! si corren desde CDs xD
<Frndo> no va ser
<Frndo> me imagino xq el sistema recogio datos de mi placa y cosas asi, x eso facil win xp no corrio
<Frndo> pero ya usando xubuntu
<Frndo> basta con abrir un youtube de 4 minutos y se cuelga todo el sistema!
<Frndo> igual con un flash muy pesado
<brillantejcoh> en win siempre joden los controladores
<Frndo> es falla de hardware no?
<Frndo> osea algo en su placa o su ram la bios o la cacle
<Frndo> cache**
<Frndo> algo debe estar mal no es asi?
<brillantejcoh> con 250 de ram un flash se para tooooodooo
<Frndo> claro
<Frndo> yo tengo 250 de ram
<Frndo> y me va de maravillas
<brillantejcoh> flashhh?
<Frndo> me parece rarazo que no me permite formatear siquiera
<Frndo> si
<Frndo> entro al facebook y juego de miercoles que es de una mascota
<Frndo> petsociety o algo asi
<Frndo> q es puro flash
<Frndo> y me aguanta normal
<brillantejcoh> :)))))))-
<Frndo> estoy en xubuntu y como si nada con 250, pero en su caso no deja ni instalar
<Frndo> la lectora se detiene y splash se colgo en plena instalacion de sistema operativo
<Frndo> si me permite correr desde el livecd
<Frndo> a veeeeeeeeeces se cuelga
<Frndo> pero x lo general si lo corre
<Frndo> sabes que puede ser?
<Frndo> no se ni como buscarlo
<Frndo> en san google
<brillantejcoh> pues si tu splaash se detiene es por tus 250 de ram
<Frndo> pero con 250 de ram he instalado en mi pc el winxp y el xubuntu muchas veces y nunca se colgo ni me dijo que era muy poco ni nada
<Frndo> pero bueno entonces aumentarle ram no mas
<Frndo> crees q eso solucione xq esa maquina esta casi inservible
<Frndo> gracias brillantejcoh ya fugo bye
#ubuntu-pe 2009-04-22
<Ddiods> Buenas
#ubuntu-pe 2009-04-23
<dment> hi
<Genelyk> q juee
 * viperhoot empieza a agradarle el tema dust
<redrebel> ya hicieron upgrade a 9.04?
<viperhoot> redrebel, instalé en limpio :)
<redrebel> yo recien voy a hacerlo
<viperhoot> el ext4 lo ha aligerado bastante
<viperhoot> esa sensación me da
<redrebel> yo estoy usando raiserfs en mi laptop
<viperhoot> q tal va
<redrebel> no tengo ningu problema, me parecio mas rapido al principio, comparado con ext3
<viperhoot> si, va bien
<viperhoot> :D
<Genelyk> see
<Genelyk> es rapido el reifers
<Genelyk> tambien es rapido para recuperar  informacion
<Genelyk> aunq no lo ase a un  100%
#ubuntu-pe 2009-04-24
<xander21c1> Holas
<xander21c1> viperhoot: q tal te parecio jaunty :)
<xander21c1> para mi el mejor hasta ahora
<viperhoot> xander21c1, completamente de acuerdo
<viperhoot> ext4 es una bala
<viperhoot> pero
<viperhoot> tengo mi primera queja
<viperhoot> nuevamente han quitado a cajamarca del servicio metereologico... voy a tener que armar lio denuevo :P
<xander21c1> :P
<viperhoot> por lo demás, anda perfecto
<xander21c1> EXT4 es bravazo
<xander21c1> mi compu carga en 26s
<viperhoot> si, religero
<viperhoot> aunque al principio daba flojera backupear todo mi /home
<viperhoot> pero valio la pena de hecho
<xander21c1> a mi me sirvio para ordenar mis archivos de paso :) y botar montones de cosas
<viperhoot> xander21c1, sabes si hay manera de cambiar el color de fondo de las notificaciones ?
<viperhoot> a ratos como que desconcentra
<xander21c1> jaja
<xander21c1> no curiosare despues con eso :=)
<EGCdigital> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 9.04 - jaunty Kernel: 2.6.28-11-generic, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 1.6.0 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.8.6
<Carlitos_Troncho> hi gentita
<EGCdigital> nas
<Carlitos_Troncho> q tla ya se instalaron la version 9.04
<IsAmIre> Hello :P
<EGCdigital> yup
<IsAmIre>  Yo Nueva
<Carlitos_Troncho> q me pueden decir de la nueva version
<IsAmIre>  Dire Que Soy NUeva
<IsAmIre> jejeje
<EGCdigital> yo desde la alpha
<Carlitos_Troncho> yo recien la toy bajando
<EGCdigital> Ubuntera.
<EGCdigital> pues todo estable
<IsAmIre> mmm igual
<IsAmIre>  la toy bajando
<IsAmIre>   :p
<IsAmIre> :D
<EGCdigital> tenia problemas con el pidgin y xmpp
<EGCdigital> pero todo solucionado una vez reportado el bug
<Carlitos_Troncho> pidgin y xmpp?¿?¿
<IsAmIre>  Toy Probando:P
<EGCdigital> yup
<IsAmIre> Se Demora un Tanto
<IsAmIre> mmm
<EGCdigital> cual?
<IsAmIre> naaa un problema con la maquina
<EGCdigital> xD
<IsAmIre> jejeje
<IsAmIre> :$
 * viperhoot anda feliz con jaunty
<viperhoot> ext4 rocks!
<EGCdigital> yup
<EGCdigital> I know
<EGCdigital> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 9.04 - jaunty Kernel: 2.6.28-11-generic, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 1.6.0 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.8.6
<viperhoot> :D
<EGCdigital> voy a dejar la pc ahora welvo mi laptop ya debio haber cargado
<EGCdigital> brb
<Carlitos_Troncho> haber si dicen de donde son?
<viperhoot> yo de cajamarca
<Carlitos_Troncho> q bueno
<Carlitos_Troncho> yo de cusco
<EGCdigital> Huancayo
<EGCdigital> Lima
<EGCdigital> Arequipa
<EGCdigital> hay de todo
<EGCdigital> que bueno!
<viperhoot> hay de todo lado
<Carlitos_Troncho>  q buenio
<EGCdigital> yup
<EGCdigital> la idea es ser comunidad
<EGCdigital> y compartir conocimientos
<EGCdigital> y dar a conocer problemas
<EGCdigital> para solucionarlos rapidamente.
<Carlitos_Troncho> si px hoy estuve  leendo
<Carlitos_Troncho> en la revista pcworld
<Carlitos_Troncho> q la una comunidad de linux
<Carlitos_Troncho> taba ayudando a la universidad
<Carlitos_Troncho> san marcos
<Carlitos_Troncho> a su migracion total
<Carlitos_Troncho> q bueno verdad
<Carlitos_Troncho> todos son estudiantes o ya egresados ?¿
<viperhoot> hmm , pues yo ando en universidad aun
<Carlitos_Troncho> q bueno yo igual
<IsAmIre> sip eso es
<IsAmIre>  verdad amix
<IsAmIre>  sabes porque hubo un seminario
<IsAmIre>  de tecnologia en la san marcos el mes pasado
<IsAmIre> todos los trabajadores
<IsAmIre>  y tambien autoridades
<IsAmIre>  estan planeando eso
<IsAmIre>  pasar a linux
<IsAmIre> sip :P
<IsAmIre> pero para eso estan que quieren   crear una nueva oficina tambien
<IsAmIre> a nivel de la central
<IsAmIre>  jejeje no me pregunte de donde lo saque el dato
<Carlitos_Troncho> si px lo tienen pensado desde ya como 4 años atras
<IsAmIre> pero si no me creen pregunte a un  buen trabajador de la San Marcos
<IsAmIre>  sip
<IsAmIre>  ya de tiempo
<IsAmIre> jejeje
<Carlitos_Troncho> en la revista pcworld en sus diferentes ediciones tocan eso
<IsAmIre> :p sep
<IsAmIre>  pero no habia avisado a las facultades
<IsAmIre>  solo estaban haciendo eso a nivel central
<Carlitos_Troncho> en la de esta quincena  tienen notas muy interesantes
<IsAmIre>  osea que pensaban :P
<IsAmIre> :D
<IsAmIre>  bueno amiguito
<Carlitos_Troncho> la idea es empezar por dos facultades y luego por la experiencia
<IsAmIre> mañana tengo que trabajar
<Carlitos_Troncho> ok me gustaria  tener tu msn
<IsAmIre>  y bueno es hora de decir  hasta mañana :D
<IsAmIre> mm el mio
<IsAmIre>  bueno no me  presente
<IsAmIre>  me llamoa yesenia
<IsAmIre>  y bueno recien  ingrese
<IsAmIre>  y cree mi cuenta
<Carlitos_Troncho> tengo varios amigos q nos ayudamos en linux
<IsAmIre>  :D
<IsAmIre> sale
<IsAmIre>  me encanta la idea
<Carlitos_Troncho> si yo tbm tengo 2 semans de registrado pero ya 2 meses con la idea de linux
<IsAmIre>  ya que estoy dando los primeros pasitos  como se diria
<IsAmIre> aso chevere
<IsAmIre>  solo tas tup
<Carlitos_Troncho> si de hecho sorry yo me llamo carlos
<IsAmIre> :P
<IsAmIre>  karyaqp@hotmail.com
<IsAmIre> amix
<IsAmIre>  ire al seminario que hara el sabado
<IsAmIre>  sip aprender mas
<Carlitos_Troncho> ok bueno yo ando conectado casi todo el dia en el msn o sino por el skype
<IsAmIre>  daran certificado
<IsAmIre> ??
<IsAmIre>  sabes
<IsAmIre>  algo
<Carlitos_Troncho> ah si eso es en ?¿ lima
<IsAmIre> sip
<Carlitos_Troncho> yo toy en cusco
<IsAmIre> jejeje
<IsAmIre> aso cuando valla pues
<IsAmIre>  me sirve de guia
<IsAmIre> jiji
<IsAmIre> :D
<IsAmIre> broma bueno
<IsAmIre> apunta mi correo
<IsAmIre> ya te agregastes
<IsAmIre> amix
<Carlitos_Troncho> si ya te agrege tbm
<IsAmIre>  bueno
<IsAmIre>   dip add
<Carlitos_Troncho> bueno cualquier consulta  estamos en contacto
<IsAmIre> yap :P
<IsAmIre> :d
<IsAmIre> :D
<Carlitos_Troncho> claro q  te guio aqui en cusco jeje
<IsAmIre> sale
<IsAmIre> :D
<IsAmIre> bye
<IsAmIre> sayonara
<IsAmIre> konwa
<IsAmIre> tomodachi
<Carlitos_Troncho> adio
<Carlitos_Troncho> hey gente me gustaria tener de ustedes tbm sus correos
<Carlitos_Troncho> para cualuqier consulta inmediata
<Carlitos_Troncho> eso no quiere decir q dejaremos de lado la web
<mib_v4p9rm> hola
<genelyk> q jue
<viperhoot> saludos
<genelyk> q tal
<viperhoot> ahi, cabeceando de sueño
<kalner> hola
<genelyk> wwajaja
<genelyk>  mucha tarea ?
<genelyk> o es q tas con insomnio
<genelyk> ?
<viperhoot> cansansio
<viperhoot> cansancio
<viperhoot> un dia agitadisimo, y en la noche a ir a un tono obligatorio :D
<genelyk> un red bull ayudaria
<genelyk> mañana es el flisol
<viperhoot> por cierto, alguien sabe si a las notificaciones se les puede cambiar el color de fondo ?
<genelyk> tmr
<viperhoot> a ratos como q desconcentra
<genelyk> no se ah
<genelyk>  aun no pruebo
#ubuntu-pe 2009-04-25
<cfoch> hola
<aAnuVizZ> alguien en linea?=
<mib_w1kdxy> hola
<neosergio> o/
<neosergio> hola
<gary_free> Hola amigos bueno soy un nuevo amigo que ama el sistema operativo ubuntu y solo quiero que me recuerden por que tengo  muchas dudas gracias
#ubuntu-pe 2009-04-26
<mib_87rdje> hola, buenas noches
#ubuntu-pe 2010-04-27
<iap2001> hola, como pueda saber si ooo4kids esta en los repositorios?
<RoAkSoAx> iap2001, aptitude search ooo4kids
<iap2001> okas thx
<iap2001> creo que habia una manera de buscar los paquetes via web?
<nxvl> packages.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-pe 2010-04-29
 * viperhoot ya se habia olvidado de que habian vacaciones :P
<on3_g> <o/
<viperhoot> Buena pregunta, donde andará xander
<xander21c> Holas
<on3_g> ulas
<xander21c> sorry x la demora iniciamos en 3 minutos :)
<viperhoot> xander21c: ;)
<Cz4r> hola
<xander21c> Bueno creo q empezamos :)
<xander21c> Como estan soy Michael Garrido - Xander21c
<xander21c> como saben convoque a esta reunion para poner, como comunidad Planear y llevar a cabo un evento el dia 8 de mayo
<xander21c> con motivo del lanzamiento de la nueva version 10.04 LTS
<xander21c> Les comento que acabo de recibir confirmación de la UIGV - Facultad de Sistemas de que podemos usar su Auditorio :)
<xander21c> de 8.30 a 16hrs
<viperhoot> Una preocupación menos
<viperhoot> y por ese horario es disposición de casi todo el dia :)
<xander21c> asi es
<xander21c> el evento iniciaria 9:30 a 16:00  tenemos el auditorio hasta las 16:30
<xander21c> media hora antes y despues del evento para tener todo correcto al iniciar y al terminar dejar todo en orden
<viperhoot> supongo que no solamentes será un evento de  ubuntu-pe verdad ?
<viperhoot> o si ?
<on3_g> debería ser en realidad
<viperhoot> bueno eso si
<xander21c> solo ubuntu-pe, es decir tenemos continido total sobre el Contenido he invitados a Exponer
<xander21c> ademas del apoyo de los COSOLIG
<xander21c> empecemos con el siguiente punto Expositores y Temas
<on3_g> xander21c: entonces el primer acuerdo seria sábado 8 de 9:30 a 16:00 el evento de ubuntu-pe
<viperhoot> creo que por ese lado también podriamos hacer el anuncio en las listas por ahi podriamos encontrar a alguien interesado
<xander21c> asi es viperhoot
<xander21c> tanto para expositor como para ayudar
<viperhoot> xander21c: claro, por mi parte complicado estar para ese dia :/
<viperhoot> intentaré hacerle el seguimiento igual
<xander21c> ok
<on3_g> yo creo que lo que se debe hacer es una lista de temas a exponer a propo del evento y sobre esos temas buscar quien los puede exponer
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> on3_g: puedes apoyarnos con eso?
<on3_g> se supone que es un ubuntu day entonces hablemos de ubuntu y no dejemos que por ejemplo llegue alguien a hablar sobre "desarrollo web con python"
<viperhoot> armemos de una vez la lista de temas entonces
<on3_g> 1er tema Ubuntu Lucid: que hay de nuevo viejo¿
<on3_g> xander21c: apoyar con la lista de temas¿ o con que exactamente¿
<xander21c> lista de temas
<on3_g> puedo armar un bosquejo
<viperhoot> Sugiero que se hable de Launchpad, aunque sea de cómo crearse una cuenta, opino que es necesario
<xander21c> 2do tema Sabares de ubuntu
<on3_g> ¿
<on3_g> Sabares¿
<viperhoot> on3_g: kubuntu, xubuntu, entre otros
<on3_g> ahhh sabores
<on3_g> ok
<on3_g> van 2
<on3_g> Ya soy usuario, que más puedo hacer¿ Co-lab-ora con Ubuntu
<on3_g> alo¿
<xander21c> tambien me parece Co-lab-ora con Ubuntu
<samuel> hola gente
<xander21c> hay q promover el tema de que colaboren
<xander21c> hola samuel
<samuel> q tal
<samuel> como vamos
<on3_g> hay alguien en el canal que esta haciendo actualmente labor para *buntu¿
<samuel> como reportar erores
<on3_g> claro
<on3_g> samuel reportas errores¿
<samuel> pasu
<samuel> estoy en el pidgin
 * on3_g oh mi red esta muy lenta o estoy muy acelerado o la gente esta en otra, le reunión va lenta :S
<xander21c> jaja
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> on3_g: cuantos temas vamos?
<on3_g> 3
<viperhoot> Si por ahi existen Kubunteros , deberia haber al menos un tema por ese lado :P
<viperhoot> tambien un screencast de la instalación, quiza ese al principio de todo
<samuel> ya regrese
<on3_g> 4. Kubuntu, ese bello desconocido
<viperhoot> y Launchpad, Launchpad :P
<samuel> por q se parese al win
<on3_g> Ubuntu Netbook Remix, la revolución de las Netbook's
<on3_g> Instalando Ubuntu Lucid
<on3_g> 6 temas
<on3_g> viperhoot: en el tema de Launchpad sobre que se hablaría¿
<on3_g> viperhoot: ese tema creo que seria algo más avanzado ya
<viperhoot> on3_g: creo que si, pero al menos una introducción de para qué sirve, y como ayuda al proyecto ubuntu, sólo por ejemplo
<samuel> una pregunta ya tenemos local
<xander21c> samul
<xander21c> samuel: si
<on3_g> uhhmm ok lo pongo y de ahi vemos como lo enfocamos
<viperhoot> claro :D
<on3_g> 8 temas
<viperhoot> cuantos van ?
<samuel> AgendaExpositores Dia Ubuntu 8 de Mayo
<on3_g> ya nos pasamos 3 temas suponiendo 1 cada tema dure 1 hora y tengamos un break de 1 hora pal almuerzo
<on3_g> perdon 7 temas
<on3_g> vamos 7 temas
 * tony_ tasumare solo keria entrar al irc, yu el empaty no me daba solucion rapida!
<samuel> cuales son ??
<carlosj2585> Hola, siguen en reunion?
<carlosj2585> perdon por la demora
<tony_> Olaz  wenas con todos
<samuel> holas
<tony_> no esm i culpa es la de ubuntu x  sakar el pidgin
<samuel> jajaj si pes son cosas del orinoco
<viperhoot> Otro tema que puede ser : Uso de listas de correos y canales IRC   que tanta falta nos hace
<samuel> pidgin corazon
<carlosj2585> XChat
<on3_g> sres. por favor no salgamos del tema de la reunión
<carlosj2585> estan en reunion?
<carlosj2585> disculpen la demora
<carlosj2585> recien me conecté
<viperhoot> Aqui hay algunos temas que bien podriamos tratar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/
<carlosj2585> ¿qué puntos tocaron?
<on3_g> viperhoot: seria Interactuando con la comunidad: listas de correos y canales IRC
<tony_> alguein tiene el log ¡?
<viperhoot> on3_g: suena mejor ;)
<viperhoot> on3_g: ahi se podria explicar cada uno de los servicios que tiene ubuntu-pe para interactuar
<on3_g> claro
<viperhoot> queda
<xander21c> +1
<viperhoot> y creo que más temas pueden sugerirce por la lista
<on3_g> tony_: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/04/29/%23ubuntu-pe.html
<shapord> el temrio de openweek esta preciso
<on3_g> viperhoot: eso seria un burdel
<shapord> una carita feliz al que lo propuso
<on3_g> miles de mail's y nada de acuerdos
<viperhoot> ah bueno, decia nomás :P
<shapord> viperhoot, apoyo la mocion esta super interesante
<tony_> ese log solo tiene 3 lineas
<Genelyk> ya ta
<Genelyk> recuperem i nombre :D
<on3_g> bueno tenemos 8 temas
<viperhoot> xander21c: algo más por este punto ?
<on3_g> he creado un documento en google docs lo voy a compartir
<carlosj2585> cuales son los temas
<on3_g> tenemos wiki¿
<shapord> desde el punto de vista tecnico casi todo esta hecho, el tema social es el que se deberia afianzar, pero... en algun momento sera
<Genelyk> sep
<viperhoot> shapord: como asi ?
<Genelyk> http://wiki.ubuntu-pe.org/
<on3_g> shapord: tenemos a mi opinión se deben enfocar los 2 puntos, el problema esta en que (por lo menos yo) no sabemos quienes pueden dictar que charlas
<on3_g> la idea propuesta es lanzar temas que podrian ser de interes y de ahi ver quien las puede dictar
<viperhoot> carlosj2585: aun estamos definiendo los temas y viendo quienes se proponen para exponerlos
<xander21c> on3_g: apuntame en la primera
<on3_g> tenemos que establecer un deadline para que los "expositores" se propongan a las charlas y para las nuevas charlas que se podrian proponer
<on3_g> tomando en cuenta que el evento seria de 9:30 a 16:00 horas y en un solo local
<shapord> ubuntu no solo es para tecnicos y curiosos en software, teoricamente esta hecho para todos y bueno, el tema tecnico no es necesariamente del interes de todos, si hablamos de otras disciplinas, creo que ese va a ser la evolucion de las comunidades por inercia de aqui en adelante
<samuel> en q local seria
<viperhoot> claro, algun otro tema para proponer ?
<on3_g> UIGV
<xander21c> on3_g: propongo el domingo a las 12hrs deadline para expositores
<on3_g> +1
<Genelyk> seria mejor un lugar mas centrico
<shapord> antes el tema tecnico era la razon de ser, ahora ya todo esta hecho, pero como digo en algun momento sera, la propuesta ira acompañada de un fundamento
<carlosj2585> yo puedo exponer sobre OpenOffice.org, la versión que trae 10.04 es la 3.2
<samuel> de la avenida bolivar
<xander21c> samuel: si
<viperhoot> bueno, ahi hay un tema y un expositor más ;)
<Genelyk> uhm
<on3_g> no a favor pero keda
<Genelyk> creo que seria bueno que alguien exponga sobre wine ... ya que es una charla para novatos ...
<carlosj2585> yo puedo hablar sobre wine tmb
<samuel> yo puedo dar una charla para novatos
<trinium> buenas noches al fin termine mis deberes pero estaba siguiendo la reunion :D
<carlosj2585> y para complementar con Play on Linux
<Genelyk> es diferente  charla para novatos , que temas para novatos
<samuel> para animarlos a usarlo y conpartirlo
<Genelyk> na
<viperhoot> no está de más apuntar todo eso
<Genelyk>  con play linus
<on3_g> Geneliyk: ello
<Genelyk> creo no pasa
<viperhoot> digo, si a las finales hay un voluntario para exponerlo, pues bien !
<Genelyk> los juegos  en linux es como jugar en un nintento 64
<viperhoot> entonces, algun otro tema que propongan o ya cerramos este punto ?
<Genelyk> alguna distro ligera
<Genelyk>  Xubuntu Lubuntu
<carlosj2585> hay bastantes juegos de muy buena calidad en graficos para Linux
<viperhoot> Genelyk: si, tambien incluiremos eso
<Genelyk>  o que no sea necesariamente una derivada de ubuntu
<xander21c> un momento muchachos creo que ya tenemos suficientes temas
<xander21c> ya los estamos poniendo en el wiki
<carlosj2585> xander21c: que temas hay?
<carlosj2585> yo propues OpenOffice.org
<on3_g> el punto se cierra demás propuestas en el wiki
<xander21c> sigamos con el siguiente punto Actividades durante el evento
<carlosj2585> y tambien se habló de wine
<xander21c> en lo que armamos el wiki
<Genelyk> okz
<carlosj2585> y juegos, para juegos hay esta pagina que puede servir de guía: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_gaming
<Genelyk> esta en ingles
<viperhoot> no hay que salirnos del tema !
<Genelyk> jejeje
<viperhoot> creo entonces que todos los temas del evento ya quedaron claros por ahora
<on3_g> kienes pueden hacer un mini flisol¿
<viperhoot> si se proponen luego, pues se agregan más
<samuel> ya chicos siguiente tema
 * Genelyk actividades para el  8 de mayo
<cinthya_2> ya me perdí? cuál es el tema?
<viperhoot> xander21c: el otro punto que querias tratar ?
<samuel> Actividades Dia Ubuntu 8 de Mayo
<xander21c> asi es
<carlosj2585> cinthya_2: el tema son las actividades a realizar el Ubuntu day para el 8 de mayo
<samuel> segun ala agenda
<on3_g> kien es el operador del canal¿
<xander21c> aca esta el wiki http://wiki.ubuntu-pe.org/2010-dia-ubuntu-mayo
<Genelyk> nvxl
<Genelyk> XD
<cinthya_2> okkk
 * Genelyk no ve a pelicano ase tiempo....
<viperhoot> xander21c: como wiki se lo puede ir corrigiendo si surgen nuevos temas :)
<carlosj2585> cuales puntos ya se tocaron?
<viperhoot> carlosj2585: recien terminamos el primero
<Genelyk> temas para el  ubuntu day
<carlosj2585> Que hay de nuevo viejo?
<viperhoot> Entonces supongo que los interesados en exponer se los propone por la lista verdad ?
<Genelyk> ahora estamos en actividades del  ubuntu day
<xander21c> A ver todo detengamonos un momento estamos muy desordenados
<carlosj2585> si... estoy un poco  perdido,,,
<carlosj2585> hubo propuestas para exponer temas, y expositores
<xander21c> hare un rapido resumen nadie escriba por favor
<carlosj2585> creo....
<xander21c>  nadie escriba por favor
<xander21c> 1 tenemos local : Auditorio UIGV - Facu Sistemas
<xander21c> Reserva de local: 8:30 - 16:30hrs
<xander21c> Duracion del evento: 9:30 - 16hrs
<xander21c> 2 Listamos temas
<xander21c> 1  Ubuntu Lucid, que hay de nuevo viejo?
<xander21c> 2  Sabares de ubuntu
<xander21c> 3  Co-lab-ora con Ubuntu
<xander21c> 4  Kubuntu, ese bello desconocido
<xander21c> 5  Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<xander21c> 6  Instalando Ubuntu Lucid
<xander21c> no solo finales aun falta depurar segun los expositores que deseen colaborar, fecha limite domingo 2 de mayo 12hrs
<xander21c> creo q eso cubre todo hasta ahora
 * on3_g pide voz
<xander21c> adelante on3_g
<samuel> ya chevere http://wiki.ubuntu-pe.org/2010-dia-ubuntu-mayo
<xander21c> on3_g: dinos
<on3_g> sres., acostumbremonos a un orden, si bien muchos no sabian de la reunión debemos acostumbrarnos "ni bien nos enteramos de la misma" respetar lo que se conversa en la reunión
<on3_g> los acuerdos, temas tratados y demás comentarios pueden ser pedidos luego o en su defecto vistos en el log del servidor de ubuntu
<on3_g> o pedido por privado
<on3_g> si no nos acostumbramos al orden no avanzamos bien
<on3_g> xander21c tiene una agenda respetemos los puntos de la misma
<on3_g> aprendamos a tratar por puntos y cerrar los temas antes de pasar al siguiente
<viperhoot> +1
<carlosj2585> +1
<xander21c> +1
<samuel> +1
<on3_g> si tenemos comentarios fuera de la reunión que querramos hacer
<Genelyk> +1
<on3_g> esperemos a que finalice
<on3_g> gracias
<xander21c> ok
<on3_g> nxvl: plz asigna más operadores a fin de poder cambiar el topic del canal y demás cosas para las reuniones
<on3_g> sigamos
<cinthya_2> +1
<samuel> los escucho
<xander21c> el siguiente tema: Actividades durante el evento
 * Genelyk actividades para el  ubuntu day 8 de mayo ...  alguna idea?
<xander21c> explico este tema
<carlosj2585> bien, xander21c, con qué seguimos?
<on3_g> propongo un stand de instalación
<xander21c> on3_g: me leiste la mente,
<carlosj2585> tipo FLISOL
<samuel> me parese bien
<samuel> tipo demos
<carlosj2585> hacer una puequeña fiesta de instalacion para los que se animen
<carlosj2585> interesante
<on3_g> propongo tb que si el tema de reportar bugs no se dá, tengamos un stand que enseñe lo mismo
<viperhoot> +1 por lo del stand de instalación
<carlosj2585> habría que armar una lista de los paquetes a instalar
<carlosj2585> +1 para lo de instalacion tmb
<samuel> +1 stand de instalación
<xander21c> +1
<Genelyk> tengo una duda con respecto al stand de instalacion
<cinthya_2> +1
<trinium> y
<xander21c> Genelyk: comentanos tu duda
<xander21c> pongamos atencion
<Genelyk> cuando  presentamos una instalacion ,..  seria bueno tener un repositorio local de los paquetes mas comunes  verdad
<trinium> a mi me gustaria un stand para aprender a reportar bugs ya que en una charla a veces no se le puede seguir el paso
<Genelyk> en el cual podria incluirse los ubuntu restrict. extras
<on3_g> Genelyk: dvd's es más rápido
<Genelyk> pero
<carlosj2585> Genelyk: se puede "fabricar" un CD con los paquetes necesarios y tenerlo como repositorio
<samuel> aptoncd
<viperhoot> trinium: Con respecto a lo de trinium: prodriamos organizar un evento especificamente para ello, para aprender bien bien de qué trata
<Genelyk> eso pero no vamos estar pasandonos un cd entre todos
<carlosj2585> tener varios CD-repos
<carlosj2585> elegir que paquetes vamos a instalar
<xander21c> ok
<on3_g> viperhoot, trinium: debemos armar Lab's para tratar esos temas
<xander21c> eso es otro tema
<on3_g> y reunirnos aunke sea una vez al mes
<carlosj2585> y preparar los CD-repos, incluso podriamos regalar los CDs de Ubuntu junho a un CD-repo
<trinium> viperhoot, gracias crei que nadie me leia :D
<viperhoot> +1 por crear un APTonCD con paquetes previos para ese dia
<xander21c> +1
<samuel> +1
<cinthya_2> +1
<trinium> +1
<on3_g> bueno quien puede encargarse del aptonCd¿
<carlosj2585> la idea sería regalar un CD-Ubuntu + CDRrepo
<viperhoot> asi nos entendemos :D
<samuel> yo tengo unos cuantos
 * xander21c Actualizo el wiki
<Genelyk> regalar  noseria mejor el intercambio 2 x1 como siempre ?
<carlosj2585> yo puedo descargar los paquetes, alguien se encargaría de quemarlos
<on3_g> ok yo los quemo
<on3_g> quien pone los discos¿
<xander21c> yo consigo Cds
<carlosj2585> bueno, regalar, o intercambio... la idea es que la persona que se lleve el CD-UIbuntu tambien tenga un CD-Repo
<carlosj2585> ya chevere, yo bajo paquetes, on3_g quema, xander21c condigue CDs
<viperhoot> +1
 * on3_g se pregunta quien va a mandar el log "ordenado" de la reunión¿
<trinium> a mi me parece que mejor seria dar en una usb el aptoncd, dado que expira demasiado rapido
<viperhoot> :D
<on3_g> trinium: y quien pone los usb¿
<samuel> sele puede repartir el iso o el Cd
<viperhoot> on3_g: se está cuadrando toda esta info en http://wiki.ubuntu-pe.org/2010-dia-ubuntu-mayo con todo yo lo organizo bien luego también ;)
<Genelyk> un usb
<trinium> las usb pone cada uno, se reparte el iso
<Genelyk>  mejor seriaun servidor en la misma universidad
<Genelyk>  x q despues de un tiempo los paquetes del apton cd se ven antiguos por las actualizaciones al ser una version resien lanzada
<trinium> por que ubuntu constantemente se actualiza
<Genelyk> asi no ahorramos unos cuantos cds ( hagamoslo  por el medio ambiente)
<samuel> pero les puede servir por un tiempo
<viperhoot> Lo importante en ese momento es instalar y agregar algunos paquetes necesarios nada más pienso, de actualizaciones ya se encarga cada uno luego no?
<trinium> un cd de ubuntu si es una buena idea por que es el sistema base, pero las actualizaciones  expiran muy rapido
<carlosj2585> bueno, pero la idea es que tengan los paquetes ese momento, si luego se actualiza, se les puede pasar algun "manual" para que puedan actualizar sus paquetes
<on3_g> Genelyk: y quien configura el server de la universidad
<on3_g> sres., estamos pensando en regalar pescado
<on3_g> cuando la idea es enseñar a pescar
<xander21c> :)
<xander21c> ok
<on3_g> si solo regalamos llegan, reciben y se van
<xander21c> creo q se esta alargando este tema
<samuel> la idea es q tenga una solucion rapida y efectiva en ese momento
<carlosj2585> la cosa es darles los paquetes ese instante
<on3_g> si enseñamos el arte de la pesca llegan, reciben se enganchan y se quedan
<Genelyk> no creo q configuraru n servidro en modo nfs
<Genelyk> sea complicado
<carlosj2585> si quieren actualizar, se les brinda el manual con las indicaciones respectivas
<viperhoot> +1 por Instalación [ahi mismo] + paquetes por APTonCD [ahi mismo o como cd extra]
<Genelyk> ademas no necesariamente  tiene que ser un servidor, cualquier equipo funciona como tal en linux
<trinium> pero un aptoncd ayuda mucho, por que cuando uno instala ubuntu a menudo ya hay muchos megas para actualizar
<on3_g> Genelyk: tu te encargas del tema entonces¿
<carlosj2585> y tambien hay que pensar en las personas que no lleven su equipo ese dia, y no tengan internet en sus casas
<Genelyk> en el  laboratorio no creo que se niegen a darnos por lo maximo  1gb para  los repositorios locales
<carlosj2585> el CD-repo les sería muy util, creo
<Genelyk> alguien lo quema en un dvd o cd y lo copiamos , luego levantamos el equipo aunque sea con un cd live como servidor nfs
<on3_g> Genelyk: tu te encargas del tema entonces¿
<viperhoot> Genelyk: es que tu propuesta es complicarse la vida, pudiendolo hacer con aptoncd en un instante
<xander21c> ok
<carlosj2585> yo sigo con la idea de   CD-Ubuntu + CD-Repo
<xander21c> +1 Ubuntu + APTonCD
<viperhoot> +1 por Instalación [ahi mismo] + paquetes por APTonCD [ahi mismo o como cd extra]
<carlosj2585> +1
<trinium> si van a dar 2 cds, creo que seria mucho ya que a veces no alcanzan los cds
<samuel> bueno chicos me despido leo el wiki
<carlosj2585> ¿cuántas personas mas o menos se calcula que habrá en el evento?
<samuel> cuenten com mi apoyo
<samuel> para el 8
<Genelyk> es 8 de mayo estaria apartir de las 12
<carlosj2585> ok samuel, hay nos vemos
<xander21c> ok
<Genelyk> es la boda de mi mejor amio
<xander21c> creo tambien que la reu se extendio demasiado propongo otra reuna el lunes 20hrs
<on3_g> Genelyk: entonces se descarta tu propuesta
<viperhoot> No necesariamente se entregarian cds pudiendo instalar ahi mismo
<carlosj2585> si, muy tarde es 21...
<viperhoot> xander21c: pero hasta eso no vencen los plazos para quien se quiera poner de voluntario exponiendo los temas ?
<viperhoot> aunque ese tema ya está definido :D
<trinium> el iso del aptoncd esta ahora en 304 mb
<on3_g> xander21c: lunes 21:00 seria mejor
<xander21c> viperhoot: hacemos seguimiento por la lista :)
<viperhoot> ok normal
<carlosj2585> muy tarde es 21hrs, a las 20hrs, así si se extiende, no se hace muy tarde
<xander21c> ok
<on3_g> ok tratare de llegar a tiempo entonces
<cinthya_2> +1
<xander21c> 20hrs les parce a todos?
<viperhoot> si, 20hrs mejor
<Genelyk> log
<viperhoot> Genelyk: yo me encargo
<on3_g> voy a hacer una recompilación de la Etiqueta para las reuniones y la mando a la lista o la ponen en el wiki
<carlosj2585> +1
<on3_g> 20hrs. +1
<viperhoot> queda
<trinium> 20hrs. +1
<viperhoot> entonces creo que por ahora ya finalizamos :)
<xander21c> no olviden que toda la info estara en el wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-pe.org/2010-dia-ubuntu-mayo
<xander21c> si
<xander21c> creo que finalizamos
<on3_g> ok se cierra la reunión
<Genelyk> asi parece
<on3_g> para los interesados estamos en BugDay: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100429
<Genelyk> extraño en el canal ai 15 personas
<Genelyk> xD
<xander21c> la proxima reuna para el evento: Lunes a las 20hrs
<xander21c> si
<Genelyk> ase 1 año q no vei tanta gente
<carlosj2585> Genelyk: es mucho?
<viperhoot> oki doki
<Genelyk> por si
<viperhoot> disfruten de la nueva versión mañana :P
<Genelyk> lo normal son 4
<Genelyk> XD
<on3_g> viperhoot: eso tb
<Genelyk> lubuntu esta en beta 3
<carlosj2585> Genelyk: eso que no ves lo de OOoPeru :D jejeje
<xander21c> eso debe cambiar, debemos participar mas
<Genelyk> viperhoot:
<xander21c> para poder hacer mejoras y ser mas efectivos
<carlosj2585> yo no puedo entrar por "problemas de proxy"...
<Genelyk> en ubuntu-pe  no funciona bien el chat
<carlosj2585> pero bueno... para la reunion del lunes creo que si voy a poder estar :D
<on3_g> plz usen zsync para sincronizar isos (los que ya hayan bajado un beta) y asi no zaturar los servers)
<Genelyk> te iva a decir
<Genelyk> mejor bajen por torrent
<trinium> he pero la otra semana empieza el openweek en español
<Genelyk> :D
<Genelyk> dios dijo compartir
<viperhoot> ya luego lo cambiaré
<viperhoot> Genelyk: el anterior sistema de chat en ubuntu-pe.org andaba mal
<Genelyk> se por q me para botando
<Genelyk> ni en el empati podia entrar al simple irc
<carlosj2585> yo intenté entrar por ubuntu-pe.org hace un rato y tampoco se conectaba
<Genelyk>   tube q usar lentejafox
<on3_g> weno los dejo un abrazo
<on3_g> byt3s
<on3_g> and vibes
<xander21c> yo estoy en empathy y anda bien
 * viperhoot propondrá en la proxima reunión cambiar ubuntu-pe.org de alojamiento  :P
<xander21c> byt3s on3_g
<xander21c> tengo una idea
<carlosj2585> see ya on3_g
<xander21c> creo q la reunas irc regulares deben ser dos veces al mes al menos
<carlosj2585> interesante idea
<Genelyk> viperhoot:  lei q hotfiles paga x  descargar de sus servers
<carlosj2585> podria ser un viernes
<Genelyk>  sabes algo del tema
<carlosj2585> o los lunes
<xander21c> asi podemos participar todos en las decisiones de la comunidad y no solo unos cuantos
<carlosj2585> o cada dos lunes
<Genelyk> se podria aser un repolocal  asi retroalimentarnos
<Genelyk> pa tener algo mas de fondos
<carlosj2585> ya bueno gente
<carlosj2585> yo ya me retiro
<carlosj2585> nos leemos el lunes a las 20hrs
<xander21c> nos leemo carlosj2585
<carlosj2585> ah ... lo de los expositores y los temas
<Genelyk> okz
<carlosj2585> hay que mandarlos a la lista hasta el domingo verdad?
<carlosj2585> o el lunes todavia se va a tocar algo de ese tema??
<xander21c> el lunes se depura los temas segun los resultados y nos ponemos de acuerdo en los ultimos detalles
<Genelyk>  okz
<carlosj2585> osea que debo mandar que tema quiero exponer hasta el domingo?
<Genelyk> supongo
<carlosj2585> ya bueno, nos leemos!
<carlosj2585> que la fuerza open source los acompañe !
<cinthya_2> un gusto cuídens
<viperhoot> disfruten de la nueva versión ;)
<Genelyk> XD
<Genelyk> un LTS
<viperhoot> También me retiro ;)
<viperhoot> nos leemos el lunes
<Genelyk> nos leemos
<Genelyk> se reincio el
<xander21c> muchachos fugo, nos leemos en la semana, mañana paso el mail a la lista con lo acordado :)
<caminante> Hola cuando es el  ubuntu day?
#ubuntu-pe 2010-05-02
<julioantonio> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2011-04-26
<saimazoon> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2011-04-30
<Illuminarch> mentiraaaaa que esse canal sempre existiu e eu nao sabia
<Illuminarch> :(
#ubuntu-pe 2012-04-23
<M1L0> Buenas Noches!
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Hola!
<genelyk> hi
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR
<M1L0> Hola
<M1L0> genelyk hola!
<JoseeAntonioR> genelyk: Hola :)
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: Cuando nos reuniremos con Michael para pasar los fotochecks?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: No lo sé, no he hablado con él estos días
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: le mandare un mail a ver que me dice, asi vamos repartiendo los de comas con los del callao y que queden ya con sus pitas para entregar
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Claro, que quede todo organizado.
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: Hola!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hola hola
<viperhoot> aún sin novedades de alojamiento
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: pucha, creo que nos moveremos para AWS
<viperhoot> muy lenta la gente, sí
<viperhoot> x/
<viperhoot> aunque la cosa es la compra
<JoseeAntonioR> cuestion de poner el limite
<viperhoot> no, me refiero a la tarjeta
<JoseeAntonioR> ah ya
<JoseeAntonioR> yo puedo ponerla
<JoseeAntonioR> si es que me la acepta
<viperhoot> normal ?
<JoseeAntonioR> puedo intentar
<viperhoot> esa es la actitud !
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> pero claro, si ponemos el limite, sin quedar en deuda
<viperhoot> a ver prueba a crearte la cuenta gratuita y me pasas los datos para gestionarla
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<viperhoot> claro, por ahi leí que se puede
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: me das un rato para hacer una llamada, por favor?
<viperhoot> normal
<viperhoot> en un toque salgo , pero por unos 5 min maximo
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: Urgh, me pide un dólar de crédito en la tarjeta, pero no tengo un dólar D:
<viperhoot> jajajaja crisis
<viperhoot> no sé que debemos hacer
<viperhoot> si esperar o hacer una chancha entre los que puedan
<JoseeAntonioR> cuestión de poner una tarjeta de débito cualquiera con un dólar, y listo
<viperhoot> me imagino que no acepta las de débito
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: uhm, no estoy seguro
<JoseeAntonioR> yo puse la de debito, pero no funciona porque no tengo un dolar :P
<viperhoot> hmmm complicado
<viperhoot> queda esperar a ver si se ponen en contacto conmigo a lo largo de la semana
<viperhoot> quizás no se pusieron en contacto porque era finde
<viperhoot_> hay que esperar nada más
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: Le di una remodelación total al blueprint, quedó bien en mi opinión
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: link?
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-ubuntu-youth
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: al final irás a este UDS?
<nxvl> aun no se
<JoseeAntonioR> D:, y ya se acerca
<nxvl> si, pero ni idea
<nxvl> ahorita en la empresa estamos con otra cosa encima
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: hey, estas online?
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: dime
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: queria saber si es que le puedes mandar a Dante lo del VPS, para alojar el ask
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: la vps es de mi uso personal y dante tendra acceso restringido y el nunca me mando losd datos q le pedi
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: uhm, que raro, le dire que te mande un mail de nuevo entonces, gracias!
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: cool!:)
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: estaras en el UDS?
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: claro!
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: he ido a todos los UDS desde Lucid
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: wow, entonces supongo que sera oportunidad para vernos por ahi, ya te contare en que andamos
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: tu iras al UDS?
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: si, esta vez Canonical me lleva
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: cool!
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: cual es tu lp id?
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: https://launchpad.net/~joseeantonior
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: y en que otras areas contribuyes?
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: soporte un poco basico, beginners team, youth team, traduciendo el weekly newsletter (en un rato empiezo)
<JoseeAntonioR> LP answers, y eso
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: cool! congrats!! es chevere el UDS... ya recuerdo yo cuando fui a mi primer UDS
<roaksoax> quite an experience
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: aunque ahora para mi es ir a ctrabajar pero igual es el mismo kind of fun!
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: de hecho, yo estoy esperando con ansias para ver como es :)
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: tb me acuerdo de cuando me encargaba de las traducciones del UWN.. es una chambasa!
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: pucha si, estas dos semanas han habido demasiadas noticias
<roaksoax>  hehe si pues
#ubuntu-pe 2012-04-24
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: Andrés: dime
<JoseeAntonioR> Yo: queria saber si es que le puedes mandar a Dante lo del VPS, para alojar el ask
<JoseeAntonioR> Andrés la vps es de mi uso personal y dante tendra acceso restringido y el nunca me mando losd datos q le pedi
<viperhoot> si le mandé oe :P
<viperhoot> te acabo de mandar una copia del mensaje
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: ^^
<viperhoot> igual del patín que te dije la vez pasada nada :/
<JoseeAntonioR> :S
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: en todo caso amazon nada más
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: Cuestión de conseguir la tarjeta de débito con dos dólares
<viperhoot> mañana normal puedo con eso creo
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: te he añadido como editor en el blog también, con tu cuenta de gmail ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> Perfecto, gracias!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: si hago una solicitud de apoyo en alojamiento en las listas de correo del plug y linuxperu ?
<viperhoot> o apesol ? por ahi que alguien
<JoseeAntonioR> Claro, claro, cuestión de preguntar
<viperhoot> habrá que probar
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: te dejo, que tengo que entregar 4 trabajos y dar dos exámenes mañana
<viperhoot> listo, voy a ver que puedo hacer.
<JoseeAntonioR> Gracias! :)
<viperhoot> listo, a ver que pasa ahora jajaja
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: uhmmm nada.. seguro esta entrando a spam lol
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<roaksoax> ok lo buscare manana ahora me voy al sobre
<roaksoax> saludos
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, buenas noches! :)
<KrlozS> Buen dia.
<KrlozS> Alguien por estos lares?
<alexove> Hola gente
<alexove> una ayuda por favor
<alexove> instale ubuntu server en virtualbox con servidor web y un dominio en no-ip
<alexove> cuando hago nslookup al dominio me da la ip del router
<alexove> y lo he verificado con cualesmiip.com
<alexove> el router redirige a mi servidor pero no puedo ver la pagina que esta alojada ahi
<nxvl> alexove: eso es un tema de red
<nxvl> alexove: si internet no puede ver tu server, no vas a poder accesarlo
<nxvl> no es ubuntu
<nxvl> lo que tienes q hacer es:
<nxvl> 1. asegurarte que virtualbox este configurado para que haga NAT y tenga su propia ip dentro de la red
<nxvl> 2. que tu router natee el puerto 80 a la IP de tu maquina virtual
<alexove> Hola
<alexove> ya funciono todo
<alexove> creo que por alguna razon el servidor no dejaba pasar las conexiones de no-ip
<alexove> es que compile el cliente de no-ip sin saber que estaba en el repositorio
<alexove> pero no hay problema
<alexove> gracias :-D
<nxvl> eso en realidad es tema de red, no de no-ip
<nxvl> :S
<alexove> te doy la razon
<alexove> pero era de mi servidor
<alexove> el problema
<M1L0> Buenas tardes con tod@s...
<raizen> hola, con que versión de ubuntu es bueno iniciar si las maquinas no son muy nuevas
#ubuntu-pe 2012-04-25
<lince2200> holaaaaaaaa
<JoseeAntonioR> lince2200: Hola!
<lince2200> que acordaron para el flisol.... solo estube en la reunion en el cafetin de saga de san isidro
<lince2200> estas alli??
<M1L0> Hola JoseeAntonioR, quien es lince2200 ??
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Benjamín Flores Solís, la última persona en llegar la vez pasada
<M1L0> ah ok, ok...
<M1L0> ya quede con Michael, mañana nos reuniremos en el mismo lugar a las 19hrs
<JoseeAntonioR> Perfecto, no creo que pueda asistir, ni el sábado
<M1L0> que paso?
<JoseeAntonioR> Tengo que ensayar con el coro del colegio para una misa
<M1L0> ah caray, bueno, ni modo... igual, te guardo tu gafete :D
<JoseeAntonioR> Genial, gracias! :)
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: vives?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: sip, aqui estoy
<viperhoot> ask.ubuntup-pe.org :)
<viperhoot> hahah lo escribí mal
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto, falta migrar
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> recién hace unos minutos me confirmaron todo y pude hacer los cambios
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto, genial
<viperhoot> ahora sólo falta unos cambiasos y entender su cpanel raro
<JoseeAntonioR> espero que todo quede como planeado
<viperhoot> esperemos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot \o
<viperhoot> hola hola SergioMeneses ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, SergioMeneses!
<SergioMeneses> como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ya me inscribi a la uds como asistente remoto xD
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: genial! ya estoy esperando respuesta de Jono, ya le dio su mirada y me pregunto si iba en persona, solo espero que lo apruebe :)
<SergioMeneses> https://twitter.com/#!/sergiomeneses/status/194849636501028864
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, excelente
<viperhoot> Me doy, no sé cómo quitar la redirección que hace ask.ubuntu-pe.org
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, en el cpanel no habrá algo que diga homepage o en settings?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: o en todo caso, si es que puedes acceder al archivo, cambialo para que aparezca en blanco, y que haga una redireccion a index
<viperhoot> debería
<viperhoot> ya cargué un index.html simple, pero sigue sin mostrarlo
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: y la segunda opcion?
<viperhoot> no hay ningún index en la raiz :P
<JoseeAntonioR> no, esta en /cgi-sys/, y el archivo se llama defaultwebpage.cgi
<JoseeAntonioR> si modificas eso para que redirija al index?
<viperhoot> no existe la carpeta cgi-sys ps :P
<viperhoot> fue, llamaré al patín que nos apoyó en esto
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno
<viperhoot> jajajaj
<viperhoot> me choteó mal
<viperhoot> josé, que vez cuando entras al sitio ?
<viperhoot> http://ask.ubuntu-pe.org
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: jajaja ya está, era mi chrome que no quería vaciar su caché
<JoseeAntonioR> verdad, ahora si me sale
<viperhoot> perfecto
<viperhoot> mañana me pongo a subir todo ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<viperhoot> tendremos el ask justo para el día del lanzamiento si todo va bien y mis U no se pone cargosa :P
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, lol
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot una pregunta
<SergioMeneses> uds usan xchat?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: yo pase a xchat hace una semana y media
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: si, ahora mismo estoy con xchat
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot como hago para loguearme atomaticamente?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: lo tienes en ingles?
<SergioMeneses> siempre me toca una vez aparezco listado :S
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no :S
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: bueno, no importa :) en lista de redes o algo asi, edita las propiedades de Freenode, y en Nickserv Password pones el password
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: archivo/configuración de red/ y marcas la opción no mostrar lista de servidores al inicio
<viperhoot> pero asegurate de tener escrito tu nick y el servidor al que conectarte marcado
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: y para que inicie de frente en Freenode, en editar tambien seleccionas auto-conectar al iniciar
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot ok voy a probar
<viperhoot> señores, ya nos leemos mañana
<viperhoot> toca madrugar aquí :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ok
<SergioMeneses> buena noche
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos
<viperhoot> Si mañana las marchas de Conga me cancelan las clases, me meto de corrido a lanzar el ask de una vez :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: listo, suerte!
<viperhoot>  /quit
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, se alcanza a ver mi ip?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: nope, va directo al cloak :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, excelente
<SergioMeneses> gracias
<JoseeAntonioR> no hay problema
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: por que no usas ZNC?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, cuestion de gustos
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no me imagino usando znc para los mas de 20 canales irc q mantengo siempre abiertos
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> demasiado replay
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, xD
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, nos estamos hablandoç
<M1L0> hola joseeantonior
<M1L0> estas ahi?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Hey!
#ubuntu-pe 2012-04-26
<lince2200> hola... que fue del flisol... van a participar por alla
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ya está el sistema ask
<viperhoot> lo libero de una vez?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: creo que le podemos poner que dentro de 30 minutos lo hacemos
<JoseeAntonioR> cuestion que la gente esta atenta
<viperhoot> jajaja tu crees que haya gente atenta?
<JoseeAntonioR> mailing list
<viperhoot> yap
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hey, empecemos a preparar la wiki para la aprobacion
<JoseeAntonioR> si es posible hare que el LoCo council se reuna en el UDS para ver si por ahi nos aprueban
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: te parece si empezamos mañana? es que tengo mil cosas para leer para un examen mañana temprano :/
<JoseeAntonioR> claro claro, yo tambien ando un poco ocupadin
<viperhoot> bacán
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: Porfa haz el anuncio en el mailist, estoy por salir en unos momentos
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, ahorita mismo.
<JoseeAntonioR> ya salio
<viperhoot> ok, ahora a preparar algo a la volada para el blog jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> algo simple explicando el mecanismo y listo
<viperhoot> a eso voy ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: creo que ya es hora
<viperhoot> dame un min
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, claro
<Xander21c> Hola
<JoseeAntonioR> Xander21c: hey!
<viperhoot>  	
<viperhoot> The site is alive!!!
<JoseeAntonioR> genial, entonces queda listo
<viperhoot> si, listo, a registrarse todos ;)
<viperhoot> aún falta pequeños detalles que se me han ido ocurriendo, pero ya los hago luego, ahora mismo ya está totalmente operativo ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: perfecto, gracias!
<Xander21c> JoseeAntonioR  como están?
<JoseeAntonioR> Xander21c: todo bien, tu? ya estas en la fila de la premiere?
<Xander21c> No la voy a ver mañana, muy tarde a la medía noche
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<Xander21c> Después es medio tráfico volver a casa a esa hora
<JoseeAntonioR> claro
<JoseeAntonioR> Dante acaba de lanzar el sistema de preguntas
<viperhoot> y ya tenemos primera pregunta :D
<Xander21c> Estoy en ruta lo chequeo llegando sino me quedó son cel
<Xander21c> El blog no es mobile friendly :S
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> Xander21c: ahora lo arreglo
<viperhoot> Xander21c: ya debería ser mobile friendly , revisa al pie de página
<Xander21c> Q dice la primera perfumes
<Xander21c> Pregunta
<Xander21c> Si :D
<JoseeAntonioR> Xander21c: ¿Qué hacer para qué más personas utilicen Ubuntu y/o GNU/Linux?
<Xander21c> ;) creo q debería llamarse pregúntale a ubuntu peru
<viperhoot> puedo cambiarle sino
<viperhoot> veamos como va el día de mañana ;)
<Xander21c> Ok
<Xander21c> Ta chevere
<JoseeAntonioR> entre 1:30 y 2:30am sale 12.04!
<M1L0> buenas!
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, M1L0
<M1L0> Hola JoseeAntonioR, como vamos! FELICITACIONES por el ASK!! muy bien!
<M1L0> y a todos los involucrados tambien las felicitaciones del caso!
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Las felicitaciones a Dante, él se ocupó de que todo quede en su lugar
<M1L0> El esta aqui?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Sip, es viperhoot
<viperhoot> hehehe s
<viperhoot> si
<M1L0> ah ok, entonces VIPERHOOT Las Felicitaciones del Caso!!!
<viperhoot> ahora péguense al ask y pregunten hasta por qué ubuntu no se lanza a diario :P lo que sea
<M1L0> jajajajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<M1L0> XD
<M1L0> porque UBUNTU se llama UBUNTU?
<M1L0> :P
<viperhoot> cualquier cosa
<viperhoot> la idea es popularizar el servicio lo más posible
<JoseeAntonioR> porque Ubuntu significa "una humanidad compartida" en un dialecto africano
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hay que ver también cómo hacer para que cierren el foro que manteniamos en ubuntuorums.org
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: de eso me encargo yo, tengo contactos del forum council
<M1L0> XD lo se JoseeAntonioR es que imagino que seria la primera pregunta que hacen, como hoy a mi :P
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> es un dialecto que se usaba en las tierras del SABDFL (Self-Appointed Benevolent Dictator For Life), es decir, sudáfrica
<M1L0> asi es entre ZULU y XHOSA africano...
<M1L0> hola Xander21c
<M1L0> ya en casa? o con el client?
<Xander21c> En casa
<M1L0> ah ok! llegaste a ir a las flores!
<Xander21c> Si, fue algo sencillo
<M1L0> ah que chvre
<M1L0> yo llegue a casa, a dar una vuelta y leugo a quitarle el logo de win7 a mi lap y pegarle el de ubuntu XDD
<M1L0> cayo a pelo!
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0, Xander21c: Sorpresa, cuando regrese de USA tendrán esos stickers que dicen Powered By Ubuntu ;)
<M1L0> :O
<M1L0> estare esperando ansiosamente eso!! jajaja
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: yo también quiero !
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: también tendrás, no te preocupes
<viperhoot> manda el paquete completo, pantalon, gorra, polera y tabas ubunteras si hay jajajaj
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<M1L0> jajajajajajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> iré a Denver a recoger los stickers, System76 tiene oficinas allá
<M1L0> yo quiero un reloj !!!
<M1L0> se puede?
<M1L0> jajajajajajajaja
<M1L0> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> Por cierto, ya vi que en el ask si o si se van a necesitar moderadores, más que nada para poner las preguntas de manera coherente
<JoseeAntonioR> me olvidé de comentarles a los que estaban por aquí, que justo ayer hablé con System76 para poder tener los stickers
<viperhoot> editar asuntos y algunas veces hacerlas más entendibles
<M1L0> ah que chvre!
<M1L0> viperhoot, eso es basico ahora...
<Xander21c> Grande! Seré ambicioso quiero 2
<JoseeAntonioR> Xander21c: vienen en planchitas de 4
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: la idea surgió a partir de la últime pregunta? :p
<Xander21c> Yeah!
<viperhoot> jajajjaja
<JoseeAntonioR> por ahí vere si es que me dan stickers de Ubuntu Key
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: lo que tu caridad quiera nomás
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> en fin, ya nos leemo
<viperhoot> leemos
<viperhoot> mañana toca madrugar
<viperhoot> ahi preguntan !
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: éxitos!
<JoseeAntonioR> Xander21c: lo que estoy pensando que se puede hacer para la distribución de los stickers, un convenio con Olva Courier, para que se les mande a los que deseen por cobrar, y salga un poco más económico, ya que Serpost es un poco caro...
<M1L0> por cierto, como es lo de los discos??
<Xander21c> También cuestión de averiguar
<Xander21c> En algunas provincias se puede mandar a algunos contactos q se tienen
<M1L0> Xander21c me olvide de consultarte eso ahora... como sera lo de los cds y las quemadas? (de cd claro XD)
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: se harán con CDs comunes
<JoseeAntonioR> Xander21c: cuestión de coordinar todo, y de ver cuántos stickers nos van a dar
<JoseeAntonioR> en dos semanas y media los estoy recogiendo
<Xander21c> Chevere
<M1L0> Xander21c claro, pero quien los llevara? o solamente llevamos la laptop y quemamos con los discos que den ellos?
<M1L0> XD
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR ya salio el 12.04?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Nope, todavía, lo estoy esperando
<M1L0> no lo he visto en la page
<M1L0> yo tambor
<Xander21c> M1L0 así es
<JoseeAntonioR> no puedo creer que el CD de 10.10 que tenga en mi repisa ya sea obsoleto :(
<Xander21c> Yo tengo 6.06
<JoseeAntonioR> el más viejo que tengo de Canonical es 8.04, de ahí tengo desde 4.10 quemado
<M1L0> yo   tengo el original 6.06 LTS 64b PC y MAC :( la tenia en mi porta cds, pero lo estoy por sacar ya... se veian bonitos los originales :P
<AlbertoPariona> Hola todos
<AlbertoPariona> saben si ya salio la version 12.04 ??
<M1L0> Hola AlbertoPariona
<M1L0> AlbertoPariona: estamo a la espera todos... me hace recordar a cuando nacio mi hijo :D
<JoseeAntonioR> Esto es un hijo más para la comunidad, un producto de grandes esfuerzos, una versión LTS
<AlbertoPariona> me perdi las últimas reuniones, como se participara en el Flisol de Lima NOrte
<JoseeAntonioR> Xander21c: ^
<hugowiki> bien estoy por fin en linea
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, hugowiki!
<hugowiki> ...hola a todos
<M1L0> AlbertoPariona: Xander21c es el indicado de esa sede...
<M1L0> hugowiki que tal?
<AlbertoPariona> yo estare apoyando en la instalacion de la Distribución de PerúEducaPC de la DIGETE del MED
<Xander21c> AlbertoPariona tendremos un stand
<Xander21c> Haremos demos y alboroto :D
<AlbertoPariona> ok
<AlbertoPariona> puedo colaborar quemando unos 20 CDs con la Nueva 12.04
<AlbertoPariona> para distribuirlas ese dia
<Xander21c> Chevere también llevare unas canterías parecida
<M1L0> por el lado callao espero que todo vaya bien... veremos que tan ordenados resultan ahi :D
 * M1L0 esperando que desaparezca la palabra BETA ... XD
<JoseeAntonioR> +1
<AlbertoPariona> +1
<M1L0> buaaaaaaaaaa!!! a que hora supuestamente salia?
<M1L0> XD
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Para ser sinceros, cuando Kate Stewart diga que sale, si es que no me equivoco de persona
<M1L0> voy a llorar... :S jajajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> Jajaja, yo ya me voy retirando, por más que amaría ver salir la LTS a la luz, no puedo quedarme más tiempo
<Xander21c> La última vez e se activo en la madrugada
<JoseeAntonioR> Todo está basado en hora Londres, creo
<M1L0> y me imagino que muchos bajaran y eso sera un desmadre
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR que descanses bro!
<M1L0> ni modo, yo aguardare a ver que pasa y si puedo descargarla de una vez..
<M1L0> zzZzzZzZzZZZzz
<AlbertoPariona> dare una pestañada, y me levanto en la madrugada.
<KrlozS_> Buen dia, alguien?
<KrlozS> exit
<M1L0> Buenas a todos!
<M1L0> viperhoot Hola!
<viperhoot> M1L0: hola hola ;)
<M1L0> por fin tengo instalado el 12.04
<M1L0> XD
<viperhoot> hehehe
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> aquí también, al medio día maso instalé
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, SergioMeneses!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: como va todo?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, a las carreras con el flisol
<SergioMeneses> pero todo bien
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> ahorita me reuni con unos amigos de ubuntu-ve q vinieron a mi ciudad
<SergioMeneses> intercambio de camisas, material, fotos y demas
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: oh, que bueno! nosotros ya tenemos casi todo listo, y en unas horas me pongo a trabajar con Dante para la wiki de aprobacion, a ver si se hace algo en el UDS
<locodir-user> holas
<JoseeAntonioR> locodir-user: Hola!
<locodir-user> esto es ubuntu ?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, excelente!
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> casi el record de ubuntu-pe, 55 segundos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, cuando los de -ve suban las fotos le paso el link xD
<JoseeAntonioR> genial!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, recolectar la informacion antigua de ubuntu-pe
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: eso es lo que haremos hoy, hay fotos de todos los eventos, desde el primero
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso eso
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: Bueno, salgo unos minutos que actualizaré a 12.04 :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> exito con eso
<ricaldi> recien leo correo que ayer a las 9:30 pm iban a dar una novedad
<ricaldi> que fue?
<ricaldi> en la pagina sale de ubuntu pe sale "almost here" pero en ubuntu.com ya te lo puedes descargar listito
<ricaldi> bajando ubuntu 12.04 desktop 64 bits
<SergioMeneses> ricaldi, jeje
<SergioMeneses> q bueno :D
<ricaldi> si he dejado de usar ubuntu por cerca de 1 anio ni me acuerdo por que hice tremenda locura, es hora de volver a lo que me gusta xD
<SergioMeneses> ricaldi, excelente! esa es la idea
<SergioMeneses> :D
<ricaldi> 4 horas :( a esperar nomas
<M1L0> buenas!
<SergioMeneses> saludos M1L0
<M1L0> SergioMeneses Que tal?
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, bien bien
#ubuntu-pe 2012-04-27
<JoseAntonioR> SergioMeneses: Mala mi suerte, se rompió mi sistema :(
<SergioMeneses> JoseAntonioR: lol
<JoseAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ya estoy haciendo el backup, quedan 36 minutos, y de ahí a instalar Ubuntu de nuevo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: eso eso
<JoseAntonioR> SergioMeneses: deberia ser menos doloroso actualizar desde el CD
<JoseAntonioR> segunda vez que me pasa
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: :S yo siempre uso: sudo apt-get distupgrade
<SergioMeneses> y sale
<JoseAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ya se me hizo costumbre la emocion de esperar a que termine de descargar el CD y quemarlo :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: si aveces lo hago... de hecho tengo q hacerlo con esta distro :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno con esta version
<SergioMeneses> para quitar mugre q no necesito
<JoseAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: jajaja
<SergioMeneses> nxvl: saludos
<JoseAntonioR> SergioMeneses: Faltan 20 divertidos minutos de espera
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: jajaja "hold on"
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JoseAntonioR> viperhoot: Hey, en un rato vuelvo, tengo que reiniciar
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot, Hey, estas?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hola hola ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora si, con 12.04
<JoseeAntonioR> trabajo inmenso, pero ya termine
<viperhoot> jajaja si
<viperhoot> lo descargué por la mañana nada más
<viperhoot> como siempre mejor busqué directo el enlace de bittorrent
<JoseeAntonioR> yo he tenido suerte y nunca me ha tocado un iso corrupt
<viperhoot> mejor
<viperhoot> en general lo noto mucho más ligera
<viperhoot> el dash ahora si es realmente fluído, al menos para mí
<JoseeAntonioR> de hecho, Unity ha mejorado mucho
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> y eso de hud
<viperhoot> la verdad que no lo entiendo :P
<JoseeAntonioR> no he investigado, para ser sincero
<viperhoot> es raro
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, para dar comandos
<viperhoot> también agradezco que por fin la barra de la izquierda no se oculte automáticamente :D
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: lo que no me gusta, es que cuando presiono alt+tab no me salen los iconos grandes!
<viperhoot> no me he fijado de eso
<viperhoot> uso unity-2d nada más
<viperhoot> modesta mi laptop :P
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<M1L0> buenas!!!
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, M1L0!
<M1L0> hola JoseeAntonioR, como estas?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: todo bien, después de actualizar a 12.04
<M1L0> :D XD
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: yo ando feliz, aunque ahora por ahi me salio un errorcito con el compiz, pero bueno, ya no salio mas... no hice upgrade, como llevo todo en un externo, solo backUpee mi thunderbird y mi firefox y todo muy bien, claro que ahora solo lo probare con unity, no le he metido el KDE... :P
<JoseeAntonioR> conmigo todo un drama, upgrade fallado+backup+instalacion nueva+restore (en proceso)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ya me acostumbré a los HUDs
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: es raro, me gustaría que se pudiera escribir la barra de direcciones directo desde hud en firefox, aunque tampoco incomoda ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: te he puesto como mega admin en el ask porsia quieras corregir alguna pregunta mal escrita o moderar algo ;)
<viperhoot> y puse un único adsense
<viperhoot> lo suficientemente discreto para no incomodar
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: perfecto, queda
<SergioMeneses> volvi
<M1L0> Hola SergioMeneses
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: Hola! terminé con 12.04, ahora a restaurar el backup!
<M1L0> viperhoot, me parece bien, debe de haber moderadores, pues he leido por ahi algo que bueno, solo lo catalogue como opinion, no me gusto, pero para eso esta la libertad de expresion :D
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: bien! igual recuerde configurar tambien el sistema de respaldos de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> asi queda todo bien
<SergioMeneses> M1L0: saludos
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: Sip, por flojera nunca lo hacía
<JoseeAntonioR> Y vive!
<M1L0> yo simplemente  a mi 11.10 le hice un tar de mi thunderbird y mi firefox y le di vuelta total, es mas, zerofilie mi disco antes de ponerle el 12.04 y estoy feliz XD
<M1L0> repuse mi tar luego y todo feliz.. solo importe mi gnupg para mis firmas :P
<viperhoot> M1L0: claro, el sitio es para dar respuestas a preguntas, más que un lugar de discusión.
<viperhoot> por ahi que apliqué un poco de moderación en la tarde
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: pareciera que lo toman así, como un sitio de discusion
<JoseeAntonioR> y eso es... esto?
<viperhoot> cómo ?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: afortunadamente la gran mayoría usa el servicio como es ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: exacto :)
<JoseeAntonioR> me refería a que este canal es el sitio de discusion
<viperhoot> en general, aún es más para pasar el rato :P
<M1L0> no es un sitio de discusion, es un sitio de resolucion de problemas y ayuda en general, hayq ue ver que poner un prologo de eso...
<viperhoot> M1L0: si, de hecho estoy preparando un tutorial sobre el manejo del ask, ni bien la termino mando un link para que se vea ni bien se ingresa a la página.
<M1L0> viperhoot: seria bueno que antes de cargarlo, puedas compartirlo con nosotros, a ver si podemos aportar algo mas o hacer quiza correcciones del mismo...
<viperhoot> M1L0: mañana por la mañana lo subo al wiki con lo básico, y desde ahi se pueden hacer correcciones ;)
<viperhoot> seguramente lo subiré a http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PeruvianTeam/Ask
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: estoy viendo lo de los foros con el forum council de una vez
<M1L0> bueno, asi como me he ofrecido a ser voluntario ahora en flisol, quiero decirles que en lo que este en mi, puedo ayudar...
<viperhoot> M1L0: bacán, si, se van a necesitar moderadores
<M1L0> viperhoot, tienes mi apoyo incondicional...
<M1L0> ahora estoy descargando el server para empezar a implementar mis servicios en los clientes con el... XD
<viperhoot> M1L0: si nos podrías ayudar moderando en el ask ?
<M1L0> viperhoot: claro, sin problemas...
<viperhoot> bacán
<viperhoot> cual es tu usuario ?
<M1L0> viperhoot: MiloDC
<viperhoot> listo ;)
<viperhoot> por ahora no hay mucho por hacer creo :P
<M1L0> bueno, creo que hay que hacer desde el inicio... siempre hay que hacer...
<M1L0> pero a tu disposicion, sin problemas...
<viperhoot> M1L0: te acabo de conceder permisos especiales para editar las preguntas y tratar de recategorizarlas, mañana trataré de explicar también los procedimientos en estos casos ;)
<M1L0> viperhoot: Ok! me dedicare a repasar los privilegios y cuando se deba aplicar, discutirlo y ver una solucion inteligente... gracias...
<viperhoot> ;)
<M1L0> vaya! no sabia que habian tantas preguntas... XD... HAY TRABAJO!! jajajaaja
<M1L0> viperhoot: no deberia de haber una forma de primero ver lo que preguntan antes de que sea publicado?
<M1L0> quiza esto ya esta y no me di cuenta :P
<viperhoot> M1L0: Cómo una previsualización ?
<M1L0> claro, un preview antes de aceptar que la pregunta pase al ask...
<viperhoot> voy a averiguar la mejor manera de hacer algo así ;)
<viperhoot> por hoy ya me apago
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot: JoseeAntonioR M1L0 miren: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/540337_10151586379275118_663785117_23912405_813646758_n.jpg
 * viperhoot quiere una de cada una :P
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> sería bueno hacer eso con todos los teams del mundo
<JoseeAntonioR> sería algo genial!
<viperhoot> ya nos leemos mañana ;)
<viperhoot> ahi se cuidan
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: si :D
<M1L0> claro, seria genial poder hacer de esto algo general
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: cuando viajas?
<JoseeAntonioR> En una semana, el 5
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: por cuanto tiempo vas?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Por el UDS y 5 días más
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: ah ok, es que me interesa algo... no me ha confirmado una amiga si me lo mandara, pero quiza tu podrias ayudarme con eso, si se puede claro, yo te devuelvo el costo...
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: es algo sencillo, te lo digo por el privi...
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: estas? :P
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Lo vemos mas tarde? Estoy de salida
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: ok, descansa bro!
<M1L0> saludos!!
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Hola!
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: como estas? que tal todo?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: todo bien, como vas tu?
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: pues bien, listo con todo para mañana, solo esperaba que me llamara xander21c para que me diera unos ultimos datos
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: claro, cualquier cosa saben que aunque no este me pueden dar una llamada si es que necesitan gestionar algo
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: claro que si! solo me falta saber la persona de contcato en callao, quedo xander que me lo daria pero no tengo noticias de el :D
<GianKrl0> Hola
<GianKrl0> no han enviado ninguna comunicacion sobre como va a ser lo de este sabado, o con quien se coordina?
<GianKrl0> yo hiba para el callao
#ubuntu-pe 2012-04-28
<M1L0> Hola GianKrlo
<GianKrl0> hola M1L0
<GianKrl0> sabes algo del sabado??
<M1L0> bueno, estoy esperando el correo de Michael para que me de el nombre de la persona contcato en la Universidad del Callao
<M1L0> Yo tengo los fotochecks que hice, me reuni el miercoles con Michael para recoger algunas cosas como los cordones de los fotochecks, stickers y pines
<M1L0> es como si me hubiesen delegado esa sede, asi que hare lo posible porque todo salga como debe de ser :D
<GianKrl0> a ya tu eres quien se iva a encargar de los fotochecks no??
<M1L0> tengo tu Fotochek conmigo
<M1L0> asi es
<GianKrl0> a ya xvr tu te encargas
<M1L0> yep..
<GianKrl0> y como es tonces
<GianKrl0> hora
<GianKrl0> lugar de reunion
<GianKrl0> como se entra
<M1L0> imagino que sera estar a las 9am, com te digo, estoy esperando la confirmacion de Michael
<GianKrl0> a ok
<M1L0> nos encontramos en la misma universidad del callao y contactamos con la persona que me diga michael
<GianKrl0> y como fue con lo d los discos??
<M1L0> al parecer no salio, asi que se quemara ahi mismo, los que deseen una copia de 32bits o 64bits del 12.04 deberan entregar 2 discos y se les quema uno
<GianKrl0> ok
<GianKrl0> tienes un numero para contactarnos por alla por si acaso??
<M1L0> si justo eso te iba a psedir tambien, por el privi te lo paso
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: coordinaste todo con Michael?
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR, si bueno, lo llame y he tenido que ir directo a la UNAC, ya iscribi a la gente, Giancarlo y David confirmaron uno por aqui el otro me acaba de llamar
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto
<JoseeAntonioR> tienes la lista de personas con su respectiva sede, cierto?
<M1L0> jose lopez diaz no se ha comunicado y bueno, tu que no podras asistir pero igual te inscribi por la pagina de la unac
<M1L0> asi es, ya dividimos el miercoles los fotocheck con michael
<JoseeAntonioR> si es que desean podemos hacer una prueba de VNC, un demo
<M1L0> el tiene los de lima norte y yo me quede con los del callao, las pitas, pines y stockers :)
<JoseeAntonioR> o de FTP
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto
<JoseeAntonioR> que dirias de hacer una prueba de un FTP?
<JoseeAntonioR> un demo de
<M1L0> claro, seria genial... pero primero debemos dce ver bien como sera, si nos localizaran en algun lugar o estaremos deambulando jejeje
<JoseeAntonioR> claro
<JoseeAntonioR> si es que desean usan mi servidor, solo me avisan para que este prendido
<JoseeAntonioR> les doy usuario y pass
<M1L0> perfecto!
<M1L0> dame tus numeros...
<JoseeAntonioR> he debido llevar de mis tarjetas la vez pasada, se me olvido
<M1L0> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> cualquier cosa me pueden dar una llamada
<JoseeAntonioR> si es que desean hacer demo de IRC, tienen mi bot corriendo como siempre, josebot, pueden usarlo para meetings
<JoseeAntonioR> si quieren pueden usar este canal, o ##josebot-testing
<M1L0> perfecto, buen dato...
<JoseeAntonioR> hay algo que deseen hacer como demo, por internet?
<JoseeAntonioR> tengo servidores de casi todo aqui
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hey! (si se vio la IP)
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: Igual
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, miercoles
<SergioMeneses> raro
<JoseeAntonioR> autentica solo?
<M1L0> Como te digo, por mi parte quisiera hacer demo de todo, pero dependera de que mañana haya un espacio, una conexion, etc
<JoseeAntonioR> con la conexion no creo que haya problema
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: como va todo?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso es lo q ando mirando
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no nada.. a terminar la charla de mañana en el flisol xD
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: jaja, aca tambien estamos viendo esos temas, yo no podre asistir :(
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR,  :S
<JoseeAntonioR> wow, el tiempo pasa rapido, el UDS es en una semana y media!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, neeeh no me recuerde :S
<JoseeAntonioR> le mandare sus cosillas! :)
 * SergioMeneses golpea a JoseeAntonioR por debajo de la mesa
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ustedes tienen esos badge stickers que dicen powered by ubuntu?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: los que da System76
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no =(
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: les parece si les consigo?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, le voy a contestar como le dije a naudy el compañero de ubuntu-ve
<SergioMeneses> mandeme lo q tenga
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, me regalo un libreoffice original!!!
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: wow! :D
<SergioMeneses> tengo q subir las fotos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, es severo viene en la caga de plastico y todo
<SergioMeneses> y es multisistema
<JoseeAntonioR> que genial, yo quiero uno!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje los regalos no se regalan
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: despues del UDS estare pasando por Denver, donde estan las oficinas de system76
<JoseeAntonioR> ellos son los de los stickers
<JoseeAntonioR> puedo conseguir que les manden algunos para el team
<JoseeAntonioR> pero eso si, tienen que poner un contacto para que los distribuya por correo postal
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, excelente
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no hay lio eso se puede hacer
<JoseeAntonioR> le mandan sobres estampados con direccion, y el/ella los devuelve con stickers
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: entonces el lunes hablo con System76 para que queden listos para ustedes
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, excelente
<SergioMeneses> cualquier cosa me avisa
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, no hay problema
<JoseeAntonioR> lo que si, necesitaria una direccion
<JoseeAntonioR> me la manda al mail
<JoseeAntonioR> Int. 4, Apto. 102
<JoseeAntonioR> Bogota, DC -111011
<JoseeAntonioR> COLOMBIA
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, direccion fisica o email
<JoseeAntonioR> fisica
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, parece que se pego en el canal
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> xd
<SergioMeneses> esa me paso una vez
<SergioMeneses> pero era algo mas grave
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, traicionado por el pegar
<SergioMeneses> bueno
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mandelas a mi direccion
<SergioMeneses> no?
<JoseeAntonioR> claro
<JoseeAntonioR> el paquete o lo manda system76 o lo mando yo, una de dos, pero sale de estados unidos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, le mando mis datos por privado
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, done
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ya tienen el sitio web de ubuntu-pe funcionando?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: claro, tenemos el ask y la wiki
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si lo del ask lo vi
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hey, un favor, voy a postular para un Membership Board, no se si es que por ahi me puedes escribir un testimonio en mi wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JoseeAntonioR )
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, para cuando lo necesita?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: dentro de una semana, antes del UDS pongo mi solicitud :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero no he visto q haya salido algo acerca de as boards
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2012-April/001548.html
<JoseeAntonioR> saldra en el proximo UWN
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok ok
<SergioMeneses> si por mi no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> pero seria la otra semana
<SergioMeneses> ahorita ando haciendo la presentacion de mañana en e flisol
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, no hay apuro alguno :)
<SergioMeneses> mañana es flisol
<SergioMeneses> y el domingo no creo q haga nada productivo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pregunta renuevan todas las plazas¿?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: nope, hay varias personas que se van porque vencen, y estan buscando a 10 personas, supongo que 5 para cada board
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, perfecto
<SergioMeneses> bueno JoseeAntonioR me voy a dormir
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos luego
<M1L0> buenas!
#ubuntu-pe 2012-04-29
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Hola!
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: hola! que tal el ensayo?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: bien bien, todo bien
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: que bueno! nosotros nos hemos quedado algo insatisfechos con el flisol en el callao :S
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Oh que paso?
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: pues la desorganizacion, llegamos y hablamos con un representante y pues nos sacaron una mesa, no habia conexion a internet si no era cableada y estabamos lejos del bastidor, asi que Gian Carlo fue a su casa y se trajo un router con wireless y solucionamos eso, como hasta las 12 nada estaba dicho, empezaron las conferencias en el 2do piso y ni nos avisaron, subimos un toque y habian maximo 9 personas...
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: pucha, que pena en serio
<JoseeAntonioR> los organizadores no lo trabajaron bien
<M1L0> por ahi aparecieron un par de personas que pidieron que les explicaramos y bueno, grabamos 2 discos y un USB :D
<M1L0> se les regalo sus stickers y pines pero nada, de ahi subimos a almorzar al 4to piso y cuando bajamos ya no estaban las 3 maquinas que habian puesto para demostracion y se habian ido, nos quedamos solos y en el resto de las conferencias unas 3 personas, nos fuimos como a las 4 de ahi, ya no habia nada que hacer
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: wow, no fue ni como lo esperaba
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces tambien sobro mucho material, imagino
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: lo que si, aprovechamos en conversar entre nosotros y realmente seria bueno ver la posibilidad de hacer una conferencia taller de ubuntu solo, hablar con alguna universidad un par de empresas interesadas y ver que sean sponsor y armar algo bonito, al menos ya sabemos que nosotros si tenemos las ganas y somos organizados
<M1L0> si, me quede con algunos stickers y pines que me dio michael, ya lo guardaremos para otra ocasion
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: listo
<M1L0> y las pitas que bueno, las iremos usando imagino en otras oportunidades
<M1L0> a los chicos tambien les di sus stickers pitas, identificacion y pines... muy pilas Gian Carlo y David, que fueron los que llegaron de la sede, falto Jose y bueno tu, que por obvias razones no podias, pero ya te lo dare
<M1L0> por cierto, no nos pidieron ni identificaciones al entrar, habian como 4 de seguridad y pasamos como alumnos creo, jajajaja no revisan maletas ni mochilas ni nada... sorprendente, luego que porque entran terroristas a las universidades... jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: de hecho, un buen punto en el que trabajar
<M1L0> tambien hablamos con Michael, pero la comunicacion se entrecortaba mucho, pero me dijo que ahi estaba mejor creo...
<M1L0> no se que le paso con una perticion tambien... jajajaj
<M1L0> ahhh un señor que inscribio a su hijo en un clase particular, llevo su laptop y a las finales se le instalo en dual...
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<M1L0> tambien les dimos las direcciones de la pagina y del ask para que las visiten para cualquier cosa
<JoseeAntonioR> peerfecto
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: sabes si michael hizo alguna planilla para inscripciones?
<M1L0> realmente sentia que nos falto los panfletos que hizo michael y que no llego a darme y que faltaba algo de publicidad visual, pero realmente no fue necesari con la poca gente que se acerco, mas llena estaba la biblioteca :P
<M1L0> no, realmente eso no lo se...
<M1L0> dame un minuto, debo de ir a hacer algo, regreso en un par de minutos
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<M1L0> listo!
<JoseeAntonioR> pero para 12 personas, me parece que lo que falto fue organizacion y audiencia
<M1L0> claro, habia una pancarta de 2 metros de alto por 1.5 de ancho en la entrada de la universidad, hecha con plumon :P
<M1L0> en el porton si habia una gigantografia, pero realmetne no se entendia...
<M1L0> en la puerta de la biblioteca, habia una mesa, que pense que seria para identificacion, pero nos hacercamos al llegar a preguntar y un muchacho nos dijo, si aqui es, pasen... y no habia nada aun... nosotros hemos estado desde las 9 ahi y nada, recien como a las 11am llegaban personas, pero oh sorpresa!! solo entraban a la biblioteca :S
<JoseeAntonioR> wow
<JoseeAntonioR> por eso es que se quiere la difusion
<M1L0> esa mesa de la puerta debio de invitar a los que entraban al flisol, pero nada, eso impacto jejeje
<M1L0> creoq ue la difusion tendremos que ir haciendola como te mencione hace un momento, en las maquinas que sacaron habian centos y debian, luego pusieron livecds de trisquel, que todo sabes que es un hijito de ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, pero al menos sirve como experiencia
<M1L0> sip. ya sabemos que para otra oportunidad en la UNAC tendremos que imponer nosotros un poco de organizacion y captar mas personas
<M1L0> que con lo poco que hicimos hoy, al menos los pocos que se acercaron, probaron ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> me alegro
<M1L0> puse los videos comerciales de ubuntu, que david me los paso y en mi lap con las bocinas que tiene, parecia cinema :D jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, nxvl !
<M1L0> nxvl bienvenido again :P
<M1L0> ahhh JoseeAntonioR, habia un señor, que parece que era el encargado de soporte en la biblioteca y quien nos dio los IPs para conectarnos, que cuando yo hablaba de seguridad ti, en un momento hable de lo que todos quieren que es crack wep y empezo apreguntar ya que el sabia algo y habia probado pero que no lograba configurar su wireless asi que le pregunte que usaba y me dijo backtrack asi que empezamos a conversar y orgulloso me saco su disco de BT pero e
<M1L0> ra el 3!! asi que le dije que no que con el 5 lo hacia solo y me dijo que si lo tenia y aparecio con 2 dvds para que hagamos el cambio, muy comico, interesadisimo en eso... asi que es un buen tema la seguridad para un taller futuro :D
<JoseeAntonioR> jaja claro, se puede tomar como sugerencia para unas cosillas que tenemos planeadsa
<M1L0> claro, no precisamente el crack de wireless pero si el tema de seguridad en gral.
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: hay alguna forma de que puedan hacer llegar lo que tienen planeado para la difusion? por lo menos para quienes voluntariamente queremos apoyar..
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: No tenemos nada planeado por el momento, cuestion de hablarlo con el council
<M1L0> bueno, entonces creo que deberiamos de tener mas reuniones presenciales con el y ver que podemos ir armando, ya te dije que por mi parte no tengo problemas en apoyar
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, claro, cuestion de coordinacion
<JoseeAntonioR> una vez que vuelva podemos ver todo eso, mas bien si hay alguna sugerencia para lo que es advertising o marketing me la pueden hacer saber y yo la hago presente directamente
<M1L0> claro, ire viendo que preparar algun doc con eso...
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: listo!
<M1L0> temas, talleres, conferencias, noticias, primicias, etc
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: habria algun problema si coloco en el ASK un offtopic?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: como cual?
<M1L0> las felicitaciones del caso!
<M1L0> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<M1L0> y el agradecimiento por darme la oportunidad de moderar tambien
<JoseeAntonioR> eso mandalo por el mailing list
<JoseeAntonioR> porque en el ask no le veo mucho sentido
<M1L0> eso tambien, no hay forma de que lo del ASK tambien se refleje en el mailing?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, eso seria basicamente spam
<M1L0> ahh ok
<M1L0> pero como le comentaba a dante, moderarlo antes de que salga
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, creo que no
<M1L0> hummm debria de haber algo como eso, no se cuantos estan en el mailing list, pero podrian apoyar tambien... en fin... quiza se pueda hacer algo XD
<M1L0> dime, que servidores y servicios tienes instalados?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: ftp, ssh, vnc, http
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, y un bot de IRC
<JoseeAntonioR> pero creo que con el update perdi el SSH, no estoy seguro
<M1L0> en una pc o tienes un server?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: todo en mi Dell XPS 15 :)
<M1L0> ah que bien!
<JoseeAntonioR> todo esta corriendo ahorita, si quieres darle una probada a algo me avisas
<M1L0> tienes una dedicada o speedy nomas?
<JoseeAntonioR> con mi conexion de speedy :P
<M1L0> ruteaste tus puertos y tienes dominio dinamico o solo por el ip dinamico?
<JoseeAntonioR> tengo los puertos routeados, y uso no-ip
<M1L0> ah claro, DyDNS...
<M1L0> no he probado eso aun, que tal va?
<M1L0> a ver dame el dominio por privi
<M1L0> Buen Dia!
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Hola!
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR, como amanecimos! :D
<JoseeAntonioR> Todo bien, como vamos por allá?
<M1L0> bien bien. en los que haceres dominicales, hayq ue cocinar, ver al bebe y encima armar propuestas economicas a clinetes y ver que instalar un servidor de prueba con postfixadmin en ubuntu server 12.04 para probarlo...
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: tienes acceso completo o solo ssh?
<M1L0> acceso completo a que?
<M1L0> te refieres al server de prubea?
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: te refieres al server de prueba?
<JoseeAntonioR> aja
<JoseeAntonioR> si es que tienes acceso completo, te recomendaria que vayas por el livecd de server primero
<M1L0> bueno, recien acaba de instalarse en vbox..
<M1L0> quiero ver que instalar no-ip para probarlo tambien, pero ando en busqueda de los repos... jejej y cocinando :P
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: porque la recomendacion?
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> probar que va bien y que no
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: muchas veces las cosas se rompen pero solo en el livecd, entonces ya se sabe para no instalar
<M1L0> ah bueno, hay probelmas con el server? siempre he usado debian para mis clientes pero ahora hay que DIFUNDIR! jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> jaja
<M1L0> por eso probare en desarrollo, que es mi VM, asi no hay riesgos XD
<JoseeAntonioR> muchas veces hay cosas que no funcionan, entonces hay que dejar en claro al cliente de nuevo
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, le dejo que tengo que salir
<M1L0> ok, cuidate!
<M1L0> hablamos mas tarde
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: hey, un favor, sabes cuanto costara hacer stickers en Wilson?
<M1L0> JoseeAntonio, depende, hay desde 5 soles hasta lo que te imagines :D que tipo es?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: un sticker de papel, simple, queremos hacer en cantidad para un team
<M1L0> no tengo el rpecio ahorita, pero mañana ire por ahi a recoger un material yu si deseas te averiguo
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, si puedes, por favor
#ubuntu-pe 2013-04-22
<hanx> hola a todos
<hanx> uds saben como puedo instalar ubuntu a mi samsung galaxy nexus
<hanx> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2013-04-23
<hanx> hola
<hanx> hola a todos
<hanx> nadie anda por alla
<hanx> aca??
<Americo> buenos dias
<Americo> disculpen la molestia pero alguien puede echarme una mano para una instalacion de ubuntu server + squid
#ubuntu-pe 2013-04-25
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: ping
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: mind a PM?
#ubuntu-pe 2013-04-26
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: sure, no necesitas pedirme permiso
<roaksoax> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, que roaksoax responde algo tarde pero lo hace :)
<JoseeAntonioR> sep
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ya estas con 13.04?
<viperhoot> Hola hola
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR, no exactamente
<viperhoot> estoy con Lubuntu
<viperhoot> y es una seda !
<viperhoot> ubuntu 13.04 la pruebo el sábado con algo más de calma
<viperhoot> pero lubuntu si, me ha impresionado con lo rápido que es
 * JoseeAntonioR no tiene unity :(
<JoseeAntonioR> es un problema, ahora no se como resolverlo
<JoseeAntonioR> odio tener que usar irssi para IRC
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, porq no reinicias unity¿
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, \o\
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no es eso, es que simplemente no corre
<SergioMeneses> mmm
<SergioMeneses> no sera el compiz?
<JoseeAntonioR> no tengo idea, simplemente me dice que la extension glx no esta en el display 0
<SergioMeneses> mmm
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses, o/
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR, chess
<JoseeAntonioR> nah, no es eso
<JoseeAntonioR> es un problema de opengl
<JoseeAntonioR> y nvidia
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, siempre nvidia trayendo problemas al mundo
<viperhoot> y los otros drivers?
<viperhoot> tampoco funcionan ?
<JoseeAntonioR> voy a intentar borrando nvidia-current, a ver si eso resuelve algo
<JoseeAntonioR> menos mal que tengo IRC en irssi y eso no me afecta
<viperhoot> prueba
<JoseeAntonioR> sep, ya esta descargando nvidia-current
<SergioMeneses> ash que feo
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no compre PCs con nvidia!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> toca comprar system76
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<JoseeAntonioR> eso pensaba como siguiente opcion
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, apenas pueda me traigo el ultrabook
<JoseeAntonioR> el problema es que no hacen envios al peru por el precio de los impuestos, segun Ian no envian a partes del mundo donde el impuesto es mas del 15%
<SergioMeneses> mmm
<SergioMeneses> entonces aqui como q tampoco
<SergioMeneses> tendria q averiguar
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, hora del restart, vengo
<SergioMeneses> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot, SergioMeneses: FIXED IT!
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> genial
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, q era?
<JoseeAntonioR> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1166765
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si era compiz entonces :D eso casi siempre es lo q falla
<JoseeAntonioR> si, compiz + nvidia
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y q commentario es la solucion?
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<JoseeAntonioR> #9
<SergioMeneses> bien
<SergioMeneses> bueno me voy a dormir
<SergioMeneses> que descansen!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR, que tal va
<viperhoot> más ligerito como dicen ?
<JoseeAntonioR> sep, pero no tengo workspaces!
<JoseeAntonioR> me estoy muriendo
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, encontre el boton para activarlo
<JoseeAntonioR> por dios que si no habian workspaces me moria
<viperhoot> algo leí que venia desactivado por defecto
<JoseeAntonioR> sep
<viperhoot> por las preferencias estaba la opción
<viperhoot> ya el sábado veo
<viperhoot> lubuntu me gusta
<viperhoot> me hace acordar a ubuntu pre unity
<JoseeAntonioR> gnome
<JoseeAntonioR> pero sinceramente me va mas rapido, no tengo tanto lockup
<JoseeAntonioR> y se ve mas bonito
<viperhoot> así dicen
<viperhoot> eso es bueno
<JoseeAntonioR> ahorita mismo ya estoy instalando smart scopes, es algo que tanto he querido y no llego por defecto
<viperhoot> suerte :P
<viperhoot> yo ya me voy a dormir
<viperhoot> llego muerto a casa todos los días
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos o/
<Crunch> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2013-04-27
<M1L0> buenas noches!
<M1L0> hola JoseeAntonioR !!
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, M1L0.
<M1L0> Hola SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> saludos M1L0
<M1L0> que tal todo? como van?
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, por aca algo ocupado con cosas aburridas jeje pero bien bien
<M1L0> ahhh bueno, cosas aburridas... trabajo seguro :D jajaja
<M1L0> tengo una consulta, para variar...
<M1L0> estaba usando el ubuntu 12.04.2, por mi trabajo uso una distro basada en ubuntu, el backbox, para auditoria de sistemas y redes... la cosa es que baje el 13.03 y actualice, pero al entrar, veo que no me aparecen los menus como estaban en mi xfce, quiero regresar al 12.04.2, es posible "desactualizar" ???
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, que yo sepa no... seria volver a instalar la 12.04
<M1L0> auch! osea backupear mis cosas y de cero?
<M1L0> coño... pense que habia "un paso atras" jajaja
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, no q yo sepa... seria averiguar pero no se
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR que me puedes decir de eso?
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, el soporte aqui es para ubuntu core
<JoseeAntonioR> no damos soporte para distribuciones
<JoseeAntonioR> tendrias que buscar en los canales de soporte oficial de ellos
<M1L0> claro, lo se, solo queria saber si existia un retroceso general
<M1L0> en fin... nada... mejor instalo el 13.04 y le pongo mis herramientas de pentesting :D
<M1L0> listo!!! muchas gracias!!!
<M1L0> cuando hay reuna?
<M1L0> ando muy desconectado de ustedes, mil disculpas!
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, anda atento a la lista de correos :D
<M1L0> siiii lo se SergioMeneses, pasa que he estado de viaje en viaje y solo viendo temas de trabajo, recien estoy en lima mas tranquilo :D
<SergioMeneses> dale
<M1L0> bueno, a backupear todo... un abrazo!
<M1L0> ya regreso!
#ubuntu-pe 2013-04-28
<M1L0> Holaaa buenasss!!
#ubuntu-pe 2014-04-21
<juanmontoya> está decente el Ubuntu 14.04, hasta estoy considerando dejar a XUbuntu...
#ubuntu-pe 2014-04-23
<David__> Alguien sabe donde se realizará el FLISOL en Arequipa?
<jose> David__: flisol.pe?
<David__> Apreciado José. En esa pagina web, me parece que solo es información del evento, pero no de los locales en las respectivas ciudades
<jose> bueno, nosotros somos Ubuntu Perú, no FLISOL Perú, no tenemos ese tipo de información :)
<David__> Apreciado José. Muchas gracias de todas formas
<SpartanWarrior> wut
<jose> :P
<SpartanWarrior> Apreciado, josé.
<jose> bueno, no siempre me llaman de apreciado
<jose> supongo que lo debo tomar de cumplido
<jose> SpartanWarrior: listo para el unicornio?
<SpartanWarrior> cuál unicornio? :(
<jose> Utopic Unicorn, 14.10
<SpartanWarrior> pero ya no había salido? D:
<SpartanWarrior> me bajé la versión server, voy a montar un server para un cliente
<jose> ese es el tahr
<jose> trusty tahr
<SpartanWarrior> ah, esta es la 04
<jose> en octubre esperamos a que lleguen los unicornios
<jose> yep
<jose> la LTS
#ubuntu-pe 2014-04-24
<tankque> hola
<tankque> alguien ha podido configurar ubuntu 13.10 con la impresora bizhub c35 de konica-minolta por red local?
<tankque> hola de nuevo
